# Solved: Acer monitor flicker



## drummerguy101 (Aug 13, 2007)

Monitor: Acer X233H
PC: Windows XP
Graphics = NVIDIA GeForce 7500 LE

I have the monitor set up as follows:
1920x1080, 60hertz, 32bit colour quality, 96 DPI

I bought the monitor over a month ago, I have now noticed when I open a 
dark image, the screen it flickering in the center of the screen, all the way 
across. (I dont remember if it did this when I first got it or not)

I was going to change the refresh rate but I'm scared to change it as shows 
only 60hertz and says "clearing the checkbox allows you to select modes 
this monitor cannot display correctly. this may lead to *unstable display 
and/or damage hardware*"

Other than the flickering, the monitor works fine.

anything I can do to stop it flickering?

:up:


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Changing the refresh rate might help.

Right click on the screen. In the box that comes up select Graphic Properties. In the window that comes up click information. Box that comes up select monitor tab. Will have a list of display sizes and refresh rates that are supported by your monitor. Once you have that information you can make changes.

FYI: Acer says max resolution 1920 X 1080 with 75 HZ refresh rate.

http://us.acer.com/acer/product.do?...8e.c2att101=-1&CRC=2759084358#wrAjaxHistory=0


----------



## drummerguy101 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi dlsayremn. thanks for replying 

have tried changing the refresh rate, all I get is a black screen with a moving box 
that says "Input not supported" then after a few seconds, the screen comes back 
on. the only refresh rate that seems to work is 60 hertz


----------



## drummerguy101 (Aug 13, 2007)

The flickering appears to have been caused by my 5.1 speakers.

I have moved them away from the monitor and so far, I haven't seen any flickering


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Weird! Will try to remember that.


----------

